# food plots vs. corn



## GIBBS (Nov 19, 2012)

What do you guys think is there a difference hunting over a green food plot that u plant or corn that you put out?


----------



## satchmo (Nov 19, 2012)

There is a big difference. If the pressure gets on a food plot you can't move it to a less pressured area. Also, corn is a hot feed and more desired in the cooler months than food plots are. 
I've heard that there is no difference in a food plot or a feeder, scents, deer calls etc. If there were no difference they would allow it in the northern zone. We would wipe out the deer in december if we were allowed to use feeders/corn piles up here.


----------



## GIBBS (Nov 19, 2012)

satchmo said:


> There is a big difference. If the pressure gets on a food plot you can't move it to a less pressured area. Also, corn is a hot feed and more desired in the cooler months than food plots are.
> I've heard that there is no difference in a food plot or a feeder, scents, deer calls etc. If there were no difference they would allow it in the northern zone. We would wipe out the deer in december if we were allowed to use feeders/corn piles up here.



Food plots, corn feeders scents and deer calls are all used to bring deer to you so what is the difference??? Do u shoot every deer that comes to your grunt call or everyday that comes into your codeblue or tinks 69 if you do yes the deer will get wiped out anyways. Just cause a deer walk to your corn feeder doesnt mean that you have to kill it.


----------



## hancock husler (Nov 19, 2012)

The need of rain versus no need for rain


----------



## satchmo (Nov 20, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> Food plots, corn feeders scents and deer calls are all used to bring deer to you so what is the difference??? Do u shoot every deer that comes to your grunt call or everyday that comes into your codeblue or tinks 69 if you do yes the deer will get wiped out anyways. Just cause a deer walk to your corn feeder doesnt mean that you have to kill it.



You are right my grunt call and a corn feeder are exactly alike. In fact , I bet deer just hang around my stand because they heard me hit my grunt call. You know sence they are so much alike.
There is a reason feeders are not allowed in the northern zone. BTW anybody that has hunted food plots and feeders can tell you that there is a large difference. Like I said before,you can't move a food plot into a thick spot when the season pressure gets on. But a feeder is pretty easy to move into a nice tight spot.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 20, 2012)

From what I have read and experienced you are more likely to kill a big mature buck over a food plot than a feeder.  At least in the south east anyway.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 20, 2012)

IMO so far from hunting where corn is legal, I've witnesses numerous times where a deer enters a food plot with a feeder full of corn and they will pass up the corn to hit the green stuff. Good point made though in a previous post that you don't have to depend on rain for a food plot to come up compared to having corn out. This season our fall plots really suffered from lack of rain. The most success I've had is where I put a feeder that wasn't in a food plot, just out in the woods. Seem the deer like a feeder better in a thick wooded secluded spot. Corn sure is expensive to put out. I buy corn from a local farmer in bulk and I have still spent a boat load of money on it to keep 3 feeders full and running.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm going to PLANT corn next year! I love those northern states bow hunt videos where they show corn fields or stalks in the fall. Probably plant some 'green' at the base, too.
I don't even care to watch gun hunt videos anymore!


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 20, 2012)

It is amazing how far some will try to protect baiting with corn as a way of "hunting" by comparing it to food plots, ag fields or scents. A pile of corn is not the same as a food plot or ag field. If sitting over corn excites you, then do it, but do not call it hunting.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Nov 21, 2012)

Potlicker60 said:


> It is amazing how far some will try to protect baiting with corn as a way of "hunting" by comparing it to food plots, ag fields or scents. A pile of corn is not the same as a food plot or ag field. If sitting over corn excites you, then do it, but do not call it hunting.



Have you ever done it? If not don't be so quick to judge. I have killed probably a hundred deer. Have a whole room full of trophy bucks. Have killed a lot of those deer with a bow. I have never killed one over corn. But this year due to no rain our foodplots failed in middle Georgia. We have very little natural food due to most our land is pines. We put out corn on areas we had planted. It to me was just like hunting a food plot. Same numbers of deer, same "deer" behavior. Have to play the wind and HUNT just like you were hunting a dropping White Oak or any other food source. I have Hunted for 27 years and feel pretty confident saying its still Hunting.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have "hunted" over corn. If it excites you, go for it.


----------



## hansel (Nov 30, 2012)

Potlicker60 said:


> It is amazing how far some will try to protect baiting with corn as a way of "hunting" by comparing it to food plots, ag fields or scents. A pile of corn is not the same as a food plot or ag field. If sitting over corn excites you, then do it, but do not call it hunting.



Well then I guess we should not call alot of hunting shows on TV hunting then, because I've watched alot of hunting on TV with the person sitting over corn. I don't hunt over corn because I live in the north, but I will hunt a travel route that the deer are using too get to that corn, and I still consider that hunting (sitting ,sleeping, daydreaming,etc...)


----------

